# wide angle converter?



## AF44

so ive seen a few of these on ebay

example

http://cgi.ebay.com/WIDE-ANGLE-FISHEYE-NIKON-D40-D40X-your-18-55mm-Lens_W0QQitemZ190243224875QQihZ009QQcategoryZ3323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


how do these actually work? it looks like you just screw it on the front of a lens like any sort of filter...

do these actually give a good quality wide angle shot?
im not to worried about distortion 

anyone have any sample pictures with something like this?
should i get it?

let me know what you think!

thanks


----------



## Battou

I wouldn't trust it, but that is just me. I've never used anything like that, I have heard some mediocher stuff about such things so I steer clear of them my self. I have seen them mentioned around TPF so I am sure some one can help you there.

Something seems odd about that auction page but I can't quite pinpoint it, I would advise trying to find it at B&H or Adorama first.


----------



## prodigy2k7

I have used them and they seem fine, I think I had vignetting or similar when i was at 18mm from my 18-55mm kit lens.

They work pretty well, probably have some small CA or something, I havent noticed anything, havent used it in awhile tho...

They probably dont produce PRO worthy photos, but it does produce decent shots.


----------



## AF44

bump...


----------



## AF44

prodigy2k7 said:


> I have used them and they seem fine, I think I had vignetting or similar when i was at 18mm from my 18-55mm kit lens.
> 
> They work pretty well, probably have some small CA or something, I havent noticed anything, havent used it in awhile tho...
> 
> They probably dont produce PRO worthy photos, but it does produce decent shots.



do you have any pics you took with yours? what brand is yours?


----------



## prodigy2k7

no sorry...ym what brand, actually i might have thrown it out.. LOL lemme look... I found it ill take some pics brb...

"Digital Concepts"

Digital High Definition 0.5x wide angle lens with macro

First picture with converter, second without


----------



## danjchau

-------------http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/b/b4/Fisheye_photo.jpg/600px-Fisheye_photo.jpg


----------



## AF44

prodigy what kind of lens were you using?


----------



## Battou

AF44 said:


> prodigy what kind of lens were you using?




If I was to hazard a guess, it'd be that Canon EF-S 18-55mm F/3.5-5.6


----------



## AF44

haha your probably right


----------



## Bifurcator

I have a bunch of those things. Both telephoto, wide/fisheye, and close-up. Mine are all cheepy crap-o ones tho. (My close-up ones are mostly high quality tho!) They screw onto the filter thread. They work. Even though mine are all less than or about $20 there's no added CA or anything. I imagine some will add CA though.  I like these kinds of attachments... It's basically the same thing as adding bayonet mount tele-converter except it goes at the front of the lens and it's specific to filter thread (ø) instead of mount brand/type.

I can take a pic with the one that's out and on my desk right now if you'ld like. Not sure what it would tell you but NP for me if you want.


----------



## Harpy

Looking pretty good, maybe going to buy one


----------



## Dallmeyer

The auction was removed when i looked at the link. I have a Sicor aux wide angle made for a Canon AF camera Canon AF35M - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. It works very well on one of my 28mm lenses with minimal CA and distortion (on a crop sensor Canon XS). I also have a Vivanco which screws onto my Tamron 28mm using a stepdown ring but suffers from quite a lot of distortion and CA towards the edges. The i have a generic cheapy chinese fisheye adapter too which is good color and sharp but not a full circle image on my camera. Many of these things give less than acceptable IQ but it is down to what lens you put them on as well as their own traits!.


----------



## nanhi

Friends, these attach-on lenses are the poor mans wide angle. Some are pretty good like my Yashica and take decent acceptable shots. But these are not for Pixel Peepers or Mr. Rich.                                                                      The Yashica lens is 0.7X wide in 55mm filter mount. This means the 18-55 mm lens becomes a 12-38 mm one. Imagine the cost factor, as a super wide 12-24 mm lens can cost you between $ 400 to 600.
If you are an occasional super wide shooter or in a tight space situation these auxiliary lenses can help. They cost peanuts, but the high quality stuff can cost approx $ 60 to 90. Photos attached - both sized to same LxW:-





Hope the link works.


----------



## prodigy2k7

dang old thread -.-


----------



## necoo

I have used them and they seem fine, I think I had vignetting or similar when i was at 18mm from my 18-55mm kit lens.

They work pretty well, probably have some small CA or something, I havent noticed anything, havent used it in awhile tho...

They probably dont produce PRO worthy photos, but it does produce decent shots.


__________________
nfl jersey wholesale,wholesale jerseys,jerseys nfl wholesale,nfl wholesale


----------

